# What Will You Be Looking For When C.C.Lake Drops 13ft.?



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

When C.C.Lake drops 13ft. I'm heading straight to 2 lures I lost 2 years ago.I have my canoe ready to go with a Big magnet,you don't know what you might catch.Also I'll find some Indian artifacts hopefully.And a few fossils to add to my collection.



Roscoe


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I bet you will find all kinds of musky lures. Could offer a buyback program to the original owners. When are they going to start dropping it?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Is the marina project scheduled to start soon?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

My dads Abu Garcia baitcaster and triumph rod. If anyone finds it, you can keep the rod, i just want dads reel back


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

When it drops I'm heading to find all my bass jigs and jerk baits! And maybe find a few bonuses!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Soma 56, the Muskie guys have a 2 day outing at cc October 5-6. This drawdown will kill the outing, please let me know if you have any info on the drawdown! 

Thanks , Rob


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

rod and reel combo i lost a few weeks back. plus fossils, i huge trilobite would be nice


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

We were told at the duck blind draw that the project is on hold and may not happen this winter.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

catmando said:


> We were told at the duck blind draw that the project is on hold and may not happen this winter.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That would not bother me one bit. Just cancel the whole deal!:dance:


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know when they will drop the lake.Maybe they will wait until they take the docks out.Hopefully !Google up Ceasar Creek Marina and you can get the latest updates.



Roscoe


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

13 foot drop will make all the docks unusable.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think the state has a private partner to manage the marina on their terms. There would have been an announcement to that effect in the news media had they found one. It is political. If you look around the state lakes where others have partnered in marinas on the states terms, you don't see very profitable enterprises. I'm of the "I'll believe it when I see it!" mentality. Have they even gotten a contractor under contract? Last I heard they had someone doing engineering drawings and site surveys. Has it been put out for construction bids? Someone out there in the construction business give us an update please. 

You really don't need docks or for that matter a ramp to launch your boat. I do it by myself and my boat is a 17' fiberglass Bayliner. I think it all boils down to how determined you are to fish a lake, river or stream. Where there is a will, there is generally a way.

Finding lures is going to be like finding Waldo with everything covered with algae and moss, etc. and most of them won't be worth anything because the wooden ones will be water logged and swollen and when they dry out they won't go back to their original size. Some of the plastic lures will fare better but you would still have to replace hooks and split rings and you still may not have a fishable lure because of internal rust. They do make nice garage wall decorations after you pressure wash them.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Bassman, I think you are correct on the status of this marina project. I think the State has a conceptual design for the marina itself. I believe the holdup is on the financial side. The marina financing is based on joint State and private monies to build and operate it, and at this point it appears they may have state monies but do not have the private monies lined up. I don't think this project is going anywhere until and unless private money is secured. I have not seen any solicitation for a private partner.
I personally would like to see this marina built, but at this point I'm skeptical about it's future.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

OBM, 13 ft. Would take it below the concrete ramp and from what I understand below most ramps is a drop off or ledge from erosion. Good luck getting your trailer over a 3 ft ledge...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Btw ol, I'm also hoping this goes away. Weekends will be a ZOO!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

If I may "suggest", would be out with a digitial camera and a GPS unit on a boat followed by an extensive "walk about", carefully taking GPS way points, photos, and particularly noting bottom type "transition points", existing cover, ect, ect, ect. And YES, would be talking to the COE and ODNR about adding cement rubble/ block and 10 hole red brick (in that order) crayfish habitats, "C" trees, "BB"s, ect. The draw down will likely hurt the fishing for a couple of yrs, as it did at CJ Brown, but at least you will have the chance to "stack the deck" in your favor for the future...I don`t fish CC a lot any more, but would STRONGLY "suggest" to those who DO that this is a "golden" opportunity to place cover EXACTLY `how` and `where` it can do the MOST future "good" ! Don`t let this ONCE in a life time opportunity slip from your grasp ! Far better to sweat than regret...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Have they even gotten a contractor under contract? Last I heard they had someone doing engineering drawings and site surveys. Has it been put out for construction bids? Someone out there in the construction business give us an update please.


Search the Ohio Facilities Construction Comission (former State Architects Office) site, all work/bids for Ohio come through their office.



catmando said:


> OBM, 13 ft. Would take it below the concrete ramp and from what I understand below most ramps is a drop off or ledge from erosion. Good luck getting your trailer over a 3 ft ledge...


Power loading erodes the foot of many ramps. After the draw down, rain and PWC wakes will finish the job. I imagine Wellman will be impossible for anyone to use, the Haines Ramp will be usable only for paddle boaters.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Haines aka young rd. Will be a mud hole at 13 ft. Below pool. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I doubt that you will be able to make it to the main lake wihout walking a mile to the opening at the south end of the bay.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm looking at a photo of the Wellman ramp after it was built and before the lake started to fill up.The ramps drop off very quickly into the old creek channel.There is an old roadbed North off the ramps and another along the old creek channel.Also you will notice a Big rock dropoff just South of the ramps.Looked like they got their fill for the ramps and made this dropoff.If the lake drops 13ft.forget Wellman's.I actually hope this Marina is not built.It will be Murder!!


Roscoe


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

catmando said:


> I doubt that you will be able to make it to the main lake wihout walking a mile to the opening at the south end of the bay.


The water is going to continue to flow from the Anderson Branch and Caesar Creek. In the spring it's flowing pretty quick before the lake goes up to summer pool, so I imagine it should be OK for kayaks and canoes.



Roscoe said:


> The ramps drop off very quickly into the old creek channel.There is an old roadbed North off the ramps and another along the old creek channel .If the lake drops 13ft.forget Wellman's.


I've been there fishing in winter pool when the water is clear and that drop off is like a cliff.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> If I may "suggest", would be out with a digitial camera and a GPS unit on a boat followed by an extensive "walk about", carefully taking GPS way points, photos, and particularly noting bottom type "transition points", existing cover, ect, ect, ect. And YES, would be talking to the COE and ODNR about adding cement rubble/ block and 10 hole red brick (in that order) crayfish habitats, "C" trees, "BB"s, ect. The draw down will likely hurt the fishing for a couple of yrs, as it did at CJ Brown, but at least you will have the chance to "stack the deck" in your favor for the future...I don`t fish CC a lot any more, but would STRONGLY "suggest" to those who DO that this is a "golden" opportunity to place cover EXACTLY `how` and `where` it can do the MOST future "good" ! Don`t let this ONCE in a life time opportunity slip from your grasp ! Far better to sweat than regret...


Please, CC has plenty of great cover,downed trees,and drop offs...it doesn't need trashed up with home made cover


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Lighten up Francis. Bricks and trees will only help that Barron wasteland...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

That cover has been underwater since...? 1975. And 9Left I wasn`t asking you to even do any scouting, let alone shed a single drop of sweat. There is nothing about CC that you can learn, or improve; while the lake`s down if I were you I`d just stay far away...ok?


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

The artificial cover has proved that it does indeed work, and it does so VERY well, so I dont see why you think its trash 9left.... With the lake going that low, it would be a perfect time to put cover where you want it, and its not going to move when the lake goes back up.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like a perfect time for a canoe....might even pay for itself with what one could find 

.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=239823


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe you have to contact the Big Shots there at C.C. before you add any manmade cover cause they are very particular about where and what goes in.But,what do I know?



Roscoe


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Contact ODNR and the Corps of Engineers Office there. You will need WRITTEN official permission, but very likely if you have a well thought out plan and can do it within their time frame they WILL approve it. Tell Debra Walters that the "Friends of CJ Brown " say hello ! Will offer this advice: if using wood, go for mulberry, osage orange, hickory, locust and DO NOT use nylon rope, use steel cable to attach anchors. Putting "C" trees out ensure the block is flat to the trunk and cables are TIGHT with a full loop around the trunk lower end and bottom. And rubble piles except on bedrock use rocks below the blocks and 10 hole red bricks...this id the best chance you will have to "shape' the fishing in your lake for MANY yrs to come...SEIZE it !


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll definitely be out in my kayak checking stuff out. should be pretty cool to see then lake so low.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

whoa fellas. i checked odnr and lake lowering is 3 ft. forget the 13ft. surely odnr would have changed the lake draw down if there was going to be a change. crappies are bitin.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

They are building a Marina on the lake...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I will also be out scouting... I may drop a piece of cover at my best spot. But mainly scouting maping some locations seeing exactly how the land is laid beond what my 998 tells me. Gonna go look look and look more. Take pics map flats and points. Would be awsome if core trimmed about 3 foot off the 2 trees in the channel of johnas in the hook by main lake. Theres 2 or 3 in trace creek could trim, but the biggest pain is the cove by the bridge... They need to define the channel more in there. Id also like to see big no wake digns posted near the bridge. And it may be helpful for a hazzard bouy by that point, aswell as repositioning the hazzard bouy by both main lake points. Itvwould becawsome to see the rock removed by the ramps so people can pull their boats up when fishing alone, or if one of the 6 people on the boat cant back up a dang trailor. Would also like to search for cool baits for my basement.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Talk to the Corps, THEY "work" for "us", the general public, and will consider most reasonable requests and suggestions. Whether funds are available is another story...


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

johnnywalleye said:


> whoa fellas. i checked odnr and lake lowering is 3 ft. forget the 13ft. surely odnr would have changed the lake draw down if there was going to be a change. crappies are bitin.


If you look at the design drawings, you will find a boat ramp going in between the 73 bridge and the fishing pier. It's ramp extends far below the lakes winter pool levels. There are also concrete anchor piers that are required to anchor the wave attenuation wall and fishermen's pier. These appear to be in water deeper than 3 ft of water. Having retired from the construction business after 40 years, the one thing I am sure of is that you cannot pour concrete in water and expect it to set up. There are ways to do this without drawing down the lake but they are far more expensive and dangerous to the workers than drawing down the lake. This project is being done on a shoe string budget so it would be cost prohibitive. Personally, I don't think whoever you talked to at odnr knew what they are talking about. Right now you have in place the architectural design and state and Army Corp involved in the project. What they are missing is a private partner and a general contractor and his subs. Until there is input from the private partner and especially the general contractor and subs, no one knows how far down the lake will have to be drawn. My experience is that the general contractor and his subs will have major input as to how the marina is built and until they are under contract any speculating about the amount of draw down is just that, speculation. Even if the 3 ft is in addition to the winter levels which is 3 ft, there would be a total draw down of about 6 ft . This does not appear to be enough of a draw down to address the concrete work needed to anchor the wave attenuation barrier. I don't know where Roscoe got the 13 ft, but I think it is closer to reality than 3 ft.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I asked cc core eng on facebook, as of a month ago, they purposed and submitted a plan for 13 feet to someone, seeking approval...not set in stone.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Oops, concrete will cure in water, so the piers could be cast with the water at any depth.

And somewhere there is a a video showing a new double precast ramp being slide into place after it had cured on dry land.

Probably cheaper to do the draw down though.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

It would be even cheaper to scrap the whole project


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Underwater cement has been in use since about 300BC; the Romans made extensive use of it building artificial harbors, break waters, dams, docks, and sewer systems. When the Marina was built at CJ back in 1979-80, the lake was pulled down 18 fow; in 2007 when the new Main Boat Ramp was installed the lake was pulled down 13 fow...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Old Bassman--Do I have to give up my secrets on how I found about the 13ft.drawdown?




Roscoe


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Underwater cement has been in use since about 300BC; the Romans made extensive use of it building artificial harbors, break waters, dams, docks, and sewer systems. When the Marina was built at CJ back in 1979-80, the lake was pulled down 18 fow; in 2007 when the new Main Boat Ramp was installed the lake was pulled down 13 fow...


What I meant was concrete will wash away in the current and not have time to set up. It will set up in water but you need a casing or form to contain the pour or a lot of the concrete will wash away in the current. Installing the forms or casing for anchors along with rebar will mean excavating below a 3 ft draw down IMO. 

The 18 ft and 13 ft draw downs that occurred at CJ sound to me more realistic.

Roscoe - that's up to you.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

ranger373v said:


> It would be even cheaper to scrap the whole project


that is my vote

enough squirrels on the bank don't need more on the water!


----------

